# Triac para cargas inductivas.



## Papatero (Ene 2, 2014)

Bueno, ya me pase por el foro de presentaciones, y ahora os hare una consulta.

Tengo una placa de mi lavadora que tiene un trica en corto, se trata de un ACST-4. Con encapsulado TO-220

El caso es que al buscar la documentación he visto que era especial para cargas inductivas,  la verdad es que desconocia estos triacs, yo estoy acostumbrado a los tipicos BT, BTA etc.. Estandar.

El caso es que sabiendo que maneja el control del motor, y en la placa no hay ninguna red RC me niego a colocarle un BT porque no creo que dure ni un suspiro.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, ya que no dispongo de manuales de equivalencias, ¿Alguno de vosotros podria facilitarme una equivalencia que pueda encontrar por barcelona?

Mi mujer dice que prefiere estar 1 semana sin marido a sin lavadora


Help-meee 


Gracias.


----------



## salvador33 (Ene 2, 2014)

Tienes la referencia del triac

Y como as determinado que esra el triac en corto


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2014)

Si pones el que sea no se romperá. Sencillamente no cortará por ser carga inductiva y no llevar red snubber....¿No es eso lo que hace ahora?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 2, 2014)

Papatero dijo:


> Mi mujer dice que prefiere estar 1 semana sin marido a sin lavadora
> 
> Help-meee



La solución para esposas convencidas que todo es rápido y responsabilidad de uno.


----------



## Papatero (Ene 2, 2014)

Igual no me expresé bien en el post, pido ayuda para encontrar una equivalencia que no encuentro el original.

Está en corto porque lo he desoldado y lo medi con el multimetro, y porque con la placa alimentada el motor no para (bastante obvio)

Efectivamente no puedo poner un BT si warrear la placa y calcular la red, de ahí que os pida ayuda para encontrar una equivalencia estandar a aquellos que estais familiarizados con estos triacs.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2014)

Prueba con un triac normal es probable que funcione. Si no funciona lo único que pasará es que estarás igual que ahora, no se va a romper nada.
Ten en cuenta que el motor es relativamente inductivo; toda la energía que gasta en arrastrar algo es "real"


----------



## opamp (Ene 2, 2014)

Hola Papatero si se malogró el ACST-4 no era tan bueno, reemplázalo por uno de mayor I y V ( asegúrate que tenga la misma Igate), estos que no llevan la red RC(snubber), se llaman snubberless triacs(obvio). Como los años(experiencia) me han convertido en un descreido a estos snubberless también le coloco una red RC como a un estándar.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 2, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Hola Papatero si se malogró el ACST-4 no era tan bueno, reemplázalo por uno de mayor I y V ( asegúrate que tenga la misma Igate), estos que no llevan la red RC(snubber), se llaman snubberless triacs(obvio). Como los años(experiencia) me han convertido en un descreido a estos snubberless también le coloco una red RC como a un estándar.



Sí, por ejemplo el BTA08 que es para cargas inductivas y se supone no necesitan red snubber, no sé cuantos amperes necesitas, el BTA08 es de 8A, yo utilizaría un hermano mayor. Pero realmente no me siento seguro sin la protección snubber.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2014)

Yo usaba los BTA16 400 y con cargas inductivas no iban muy bien, aunque si que eran mejores que otros muchos. Eso si, con inductivas puras, en cuento eran algo activas iban bastante bien.


----------



## Papatero (Ene 2, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Hola Papatero si se malogró el ACST-4 no era tan bueno, reemplázalo por uno de mayor I y V ( asegúrate que tenga la misma Igate), estos que no llevan la red RC(snubber), se llaman snubberless triacs(obvio). Como los años(experiencia) me han convertido en un descreido a estos snubberless también le coloco una red RC como a un estándar.



Me han encontrado un equivalente,   que no tengo muy claro que lo sea, segun el pdf. Se trata del bt136 600.   

Que opinais? Porque no pone en ningun lugar que sea snubber.   


En el pfd del triac original se describe:

TheACS™switch embedsa Triac structure with a high voltage clamping device to absorb the induc-tive turn off energy and with stand line transients such as those described in the IEC61000-4-5stan-dards

Pero en el bt nada de nada.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 2, 2014)

Quizás sea lo que necesitas, la clave está en la siguiente frase:


Papatero dijo:


> absorb the induc-tive turn off energy


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2014)

El BT136es un TRIAC Común con la característica de ser de "Compuerta sensible", se "Dispara" con menos corriente que uno tradicional.

¿ Que cosa controla este TRIAC ?


----------



## Papatero (Ene 2, 2014)

Ese triac cobtrola el motor de la lavadora, de ahí que busque algún triac, que pueda sustituir al que llevaba original sin tener que hacer inventos. No hay nadi que tenga algún libro de equivalencias o experiencia con estos componentes?


----------



## opamp (Ene 2, 2014)

Papatero también te recomiendo el BTA16 800 CW , si NO lleva la W al final es Standard , si LLEVA la W es SNUBBERLESS. Muchos triacs son conocidos por su código simplificado como BTA16, este mismo triac tiene varias versiones , como: Igate, IH, IL, Voltaje, standard o snubberless,e tc.

Aquí hay gente que tenemos muchos libros , utilizamos Google,.....,pero lo más importante entendemos lo que leemos.


----------



## Papatero (Ene 2, 2014)

Muchas ....muchisimas gracias! He tenido el datasheet del bta y no he sabido ver o entender que las letras finales del bta corresponden al snubberless, bueno habia mirado los BT y no he sabido verlo.

Lo dicho muchísimas gracias.


----------



## dexromi (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola Papatero, mira, cuando se escoge un TRIAC se busca principalmente cual es la corriente mínima de disparo en el gate y los cambios de tensiòn y corriente con respecto al tiempo, en las hoja de datos aparecen curvas con di/dt o dv/dt, revisa esas curvas en el TRIAC descompuesto de tu lavadora y comparalas con los BT que te han venido recomendando por que aunque uses un TRIAC con un amperaje y una tensión mayor, si la corriente de arranque de tu motor en la lavadora rebasa esta curva en el TRIAC este se seguirá quemando, de igual manera tienes que tomar en cuenta la corriente de arranque de tu motor (generalmente es de 1 o 2 veces la corriente nominal en motores pequeños) por que si rebasas con este valor la corriente nominal del TRIAC igual se quemará. Para saber como es que se comporta la curva de arranque de tu motor puedes buscar curvas de arranque características para motores con la potencia del que tu tienes.


----------



## opamp (Ene 6, 2014)

dexromi, estás confundiendo a los "recien iniciados" en la electrónica; di/dt es un dato importante para cargas CAPACITIVAS donde se utiliza un fuerte impulso de Igate para reducir el tiempo de ON del triac, un motor es fuertemente inductivo y lo importante aquí es dv/dt y por eso se`pone la red R-C (snubber).

También nos dices que el TRIAC se busca principalmente por la Igate mínima ?,......la gran mayoría de los triacs que estan alrededor de la decena de Amp (4A - 16A) tienen prácticamente la misma Igate.

 Existen triacs de gate sensible , con Igate del orden de los cientos de uAmp ( 100uA- 800uA) ´pero este no es el caso.

Por eso le estamos recomendando el BTA16-800V CW ( la W es por snubberless), puede probar otro, solo se le está recomendando , la elección es del forista Papatero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2014)

Mejor buscate un "Triac - Alternistor" que son específicos para ésto


----------



## opamp (Ene 6, 2014)

Como dice 2M, busca como triac -alternistor (encontraras varios fabricantes) , ya que triac"snubberless" es solo de uso patentado de STmicroelectronics, otros fabricantes los llaman  los llaman AC-switching triac , también HI-COM triac.

Los BTAxx xxx también son fabricados por STmicroelectronics y ellos lllaman triac-snubberless a los BTA xxxW, que terminan en W , como he repetido  .


----------



## analogico (Ene 6, 2014)

o simplente le colocan un  rele y


----------



## opamp (Ene 7, 2014)

En algunas lavadoras les dan un " soft-start" desplazando el ángulo de disparo gradualmente, podría ser el caso del compañero Papatero, algo difícil de realizar con un relay comun y corriente.


----------



## dexromi (Ene 7, 2014)

Jejejejeje pues no era mi intención confundir a nadie jejeje, cuando comento que es importante conocer la di/dt es por el comportamiento que tiene la curva de arranque del motor (aunque este sea una carga inductiva) el tiempo en el que tarda en alcanzar cierto valor de corriente a veces es más rápido o mas lento en cada TRIAC, tambìén es necesario conocer la corriente mínima de disparo en función del circuito que se este ocupando para el disparo del TRIAC, por ejemplo, el optoacoplador MOC3011 tiene dos circuitos de disparo distintos para cargas inductivas y resistivas, en el caso de las cargas inductivas también se cambia una resistencia en la terminal A1 del TRIAC dependiendo de la corriente mínima de disparo en el TRIAC. Adjunto la imagen para mostrar el por que comenté acerca de por que es importante conocer este dato.


----------



## opamp (Ene 7, 2014)

Amigo dexromi, me sigue confundiendo, desde que un motor arranca hasta que se estabiliza a su valor no minal  transcurre varios ciclos de la señal de red, los arrancadores de estado sólido, "SOFT STARTER",(hechos con SCR's y TRIAc's), utilizan esta característica,(lentitud del arranque del motor), para suministrar un voltaje incremental con cada periodo de red , atenuando la alta corriente de arranque. Fijese los tiempos para comparar los di/dt : los triacs tienen un tiempo de ON de fracciones de milisegundos( DECENAS de uSEG); mientras que los motores toman varios ciclos de red para su arranque,"0N", de varias centenas de milisegundos a miles de milisegundos(fracciones a algunos segundos). Ud está igualando DECENAS de uSEG(Ton de triacs) con VARIAS CENTENAS de  mSEG hasta SEGUNDOS(Ton de motores), espero haber aclarado su confusión.


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 1, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejor buscate un "Triac - Alternistor" que son específicos para ésto



Hola a todos.
DOSMETROS: ¿El alternistor que mencionas es como el caso de éste datasheet?

Ayer encontré el dichoso aparatito en una placa descartada (me causo curiosidad que se veía nueva) que parece para un motor como de un ventilador (especulación), retiré el "triac" (lo arranqué) y lo probé con una bombilla y funciona muy bién.
No conocía éste tipo de "Triac-Alternistor", me parece más bien la evolución de un relevo AC de estado sólido.

Se me hace utilizarlo en el circuito stand-by para un trafo de un amplificador, según lo que veo no necesita componentes externos como la red snubber. ¿es así, lo conecto como un sencillo interruptor?

Es bueno tener la referencia (ACST1635-8FP) a la mano, creo que es candidato idóneo para los motores de las lavadoras de ropa.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2014)

Podría ser algo parecido , ya que Alternistor es marca registrada de Teccor

Tiene de interesante :

dV/dt (1) V OUT = 67% V DRM , gate open 125 °C MIN. *1000 V/µs  *


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 1, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene de interesante :
> 
> dV/dt (1) V OUT = 67% V DRM , gate open 125 °C MIN. *1000 V/µs  *



Hola Dosme, que significa DRM, yo también tengo problemas con las tres siglas 
Otra cosa. veo el aparatito es algo bueno, entonces lo puedo utilizar para el trafo que es carga inductiva?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2014)

*V*DRM = Valor máximo de voltaje repetitivo directo.

Si , dale nomás !


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 27, 2014)

Hola de nuevo!.
Estoy re-utilizando el ACST1635-8 para un solenoide de 110V que es una carga inductiva. Este "interruptor de AC" trae incorporado un detector de cruce por cero. Además lo estoy utilizando en compañía de un optotriac MOC3031 que también incorpora detector de cruce por cero. No veo muy claro en la hoja de datos del ACST1635-8 en donde se debe conectar la neutra o la fase. Yo he realizado un bosquejo pictórico de como pienso que debe ir conectado; lo he montado en el protoboard y funciona; pero... No tengo experiencia en esos "alternistores" especiales y me preocupa no utilizarlos de la manera correcta. También deseo saber si es o no conveniente el doble sistema de detección de cruce por cero (por ahora solo tenía a la mano ese optotriac), ya que supongo que el primer detector de cero protegería el "gate" del alternistor y el segundo detector de cero protegería la carga.


Saludos y gracias de antemano compañeros del foro.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 27, 2014)

La resistencia va a fase, no va después de la carga


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 27, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> La resistencia va a fase, no va después de la carga



Hola Scooter, gracias por tu respuesta. 

Me he confundido porque el "alternistor" en cuestión no trae el famoso MT1 y MT2, sino, OUT Y COM. Y en el ejemplo del datasheet no se especifica la fase, también la etapa "reguladora" se encuentra luego de la carga. Por ende opté por disponer allí el optotriac.



Entonces quedaría similar a esto?





De ser así donde conecto los pines OUT y COM

Saludos!


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola a todos!
Ingresé directamente a la página del fabricante STMicroelectronics y en la nota de diseño AN4363 encontré una imagen muy significativa para encontrar la respectiva equivalencia de los pines en las diversas series de Triacs y alternistores.


Ya puedo aclarar la duda. Saludos!


----------

